# Why the legal bit+spurs check AFTER the test....



## Morgan123 (3 August 2012)

rather than before it?! Surely if they are illegal for dressage it would make sense to stop them using them at all, rather than letting them ride and then disqualifying them??? I'm sure there's a good reason somewhere.....


----------



## teapot (3 August 2012)

Afterwards they're checking for spur marks & any mouth soreness I think...


----------



## Munchkin (3 August 2012)

And also, they won't want to disturb the warm-up routine. The horses will be totally focused going into the arena.

They can hardly change their tack on the way out  so unlikely to risk it!


----------



## oldvic (3 August 2012)

It is the rider's responsibility to use the correct tack and spurs and it is not a good idea to be looking in their mouths or taking their ear muffs off just before they go in.


----------



## Elbie (3 August 2012)

I'm sure some dressage knowledgable peeps will be able to correct me but hasn't the mouth check come from after someones horse had blood on its lips after finishing a test (I'm being very vague here but it was at a championship?!). The horse had just nicked it's tongue but the rider got disqualified. Then there was a big hoo ha about the vagueness of the rules and then they revised them?

So...I think they're not doing a check for legal tack, they are making sure the mouth is not sore of bleeding and there are no spur marks after the test.


----------



## Munchkin (3 August 2012)

They are checking both.


----------



## Wishful (3 August 2012)

Having seen the way racehorses react to tongue-tie checks, not convinced that having a strange bloke looking in their mouths is the way to get a harmonious picture...


----------



## Kat (3 August 2012)

Because if they did it first it would disturb the warm up. The rider should know what tack is legal and follow the rules. If they check after it serves as a check for blood and spur marks too.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (3 August 2012)

Have noticed so many more riders using those ear cover things, am surprised they are allowed.

How come they have become so used in dressage and eventing as have videos from the nineties and no one used them outside sj?


----------



## armchair_rider (3 August 2012)

Probably a lot fairer and easier. Warmups not disrupted and any problems can be investigated in a more leisurely manner which means the investigation can be more thorough


----------



## oldvic (3 August 2012)

Elbie said:



			I'm sure some dressage knowledgable peeps will be able to correct me but hasn't the mouth check come from after someones horse had blood on its lips after finishing a test (I'm being very vague here but it was at a championship?!). The horse had just nicked it's tongue but the rider got disqualified. Then there was a big hoo ha about the vagueness of the rules and then they revised them?

So...I think they're not doing a check for legal tack, they are making sure the mouth is not sore of bleeding and there are no spur marks after the test.
		
Click to expand...

It is to check the tack. They will also check the sides for spur marks. If there is blood in the mouth then it will show in the saliva - the judges and stewards are not looking to eliminate but if there is a problem then of course they have to. If the horse is wearing ear muffs then they have to be checked for earplugs and a neoprene lining that masks sound.


----------



## SpruceRI (4 August 2012)

The vet also walks round and looks at the whole horse - checking for injury.  Mainly from spurs and bit.


----------



## Alyth (4 August 2012)

What a storm in a teacup!!  As they go into the secure warmup area they should have their gear checked......as they come out of the arena a check for blook, spur marks etc....keep it simple stupid!!!


----------



## oldvic (4 August 2012)

Alyth said:



			What a storm in a teacup!!  As they go into the secure warmup area they should have their gear checked......as they come out of the arena a check for blook, spur marks etc....keep it simple stupid!!!
		
Click to expand...

The riders don't see it the same way as you do! The horses can be very sensitive about having people put their fingers in their mouth to check the mouthpiece and they don't want this disturbance before their test. It is the same with the event horses. It can be done before or after and nearly everyone chooses after so at a major championship it is done after to make it easier for the stewards and so it is the same for all.


----------



## Kat (4 August 2012)

Why does it matter as long as it is done???


----------



## dianchi (4 August 2012)

Tack is checked/observed at the point they enter warm up

After is to check for blood/injury in mouth and for mis use of spurs.

Same as they are doing for Sj today


----------



## JLav (4 August 2012)

Dianchi is right....the tack/spurs are checked as the horse goes into the warm up and then again as they come out after the test.


----------



## oldvic (4 August 2012)

JLav said:



			Dianchi is right....the tack/spurs are checked as the horse goes into the warm up and then again as they come out after the test.
		
Click to expand...

The tack is checked after the test. The officials wil not touch the horse before the test unless asked to by the rider. After the groom will probably undo the noseband and the steward will have an examination glove on and feel the mouthpiece to check it is legal, check the spurs and for spur marks and have the ear muffs removed for them to be checked. They should also check there are no earplugs. It is not possible to check the mouthpiece properly without looking or feeling inside the mouth.


----------

